# Speed Dependent Volume Control - does it do anything?



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

I had speed dependent volume control (SDVC) on my Touareg and the change in volume from the freeway to the off ramp was quite noticeable.
On the CC, I have the sensitivity set to the highest level and I don't really hear any difference when I go from high speed to a stop on the off ramp.
Does it only work in certain situations? Is mine broken?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Speed Dependent Volume Control - does it do anything? (PaulQ)*

turned mine off because I felt it was overpowering.


----------



## minnvw (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Speed Dependent Volume Control - does it do anything? (bigmikeo)*

Mine doesnt work either, Ill have them look at it again , second time


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Speed Dependent Volume Control - does it do anything? (PaulQ)*

For me, it works perfectly when I'm speeding up, doesn't work much when I'm slowing down.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

My speed sensitive radio doesn't work very well either. There is some difference but it is imperceptible.
I also find the Dual Climate Control doesn't dial in much of a difference either.


----------



## skers (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

Dual climate crontrols let the wife "think" she has some control







in reality the do not do much....put your sytem to duel control then shut the vents on the passenger side, your side will blow a ton of air, no real seperation.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (skers)*

Roll your windows down keep your radio on a decent volume to where you can hear it well. Jump onto the highway and jump up to 80mph. 
You will notice the volume gets much louder. You don't have to have your windows down but the point on the speed dependent volume is so the louder the road noise or wind noise gets the louder the radio is. 
It works on my CC & B6


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

I think we all know what a speed sensitive radio is supposed to do.
I had them in my 04 Cobra and 07 Hyundai Azera. Those worked very well. My CC's radio does not.
Since I live rural, all my driving is a short distance doing 35, a slightly longer distance doing 50 and an even longer distance doing 85. 
With all speeds the volume is the same. I have to turn the radio volume up manually in order to hear it at highway speeds. My radio is set for max sensitivity.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (DavidPaul)*

Mine is set half way and works fine. Call up your dealer.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (cwwiii)*

Do any of you know where to find those notices that dealers get about things they should fix if the owner complains about them? Not recalls but the next level down from a recall? Service alerts?
I am wondering if there is one for this problem.
Thanks!


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (PaulQ)*

Its called a TSB Technical Service Bulletin. Usually it has a thread post at the top of every forum but I just think the CC is too new for this.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (cwwiii)*

I will be at the dealership next week for something else and will definitely bring up the radio.


----------



## MK6CarbonGTI (May 18, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> I will be at the dealership next week for something else and will definitely bring up the radio.


let us know because I can't get mine to work either.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

ive noticed that for the radio and sattelite... the SDVC doesnt do much... where the huge difference lies is when you listen to your Ipod on it. I noticed this yesterday, as it has a bit of a delay when you come to a stop...


----------

